# MegaFlora from MegaFood - seems good. Tell me about your experience



## hrutger (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I started using MegaFlora, a probiotic from MegaFood that contains B. infantis along with numerous other types of bacteria.

I have gotten truly notable benefits over the past month - a reduction in bloating and gas, much better-regulated digestion with less constipation and diarrhea and more energy.

I just bought more of the product and I'm really hoping each batch works this well for me. I wanted to share this to encourage others to try it out.

Has anyone here used MegaFlora for a long time and found its effects to be consistent (or inconsistent) over time and batches?

Thanks!

-Hrutger


----------

